# IRON MANS' "Cutting Routine"



## IRON MAN (Feb 17, 2006)

*GET ROCK HARD*




Allowing yourself to get "TOO FAT" in the off season for extended periods of times makes it extremely hard to diet down without losing muscle. A good approach for competitors is to 'bulk" for 18 weeks, then diet down through carb/calorie cycle for 6 weeks on the 5 day per week IRON MAN "HIT" (Cutting Routine). Cardio is not inevitable during the cutting phase if your diet is spot on, but it makes losing body fat a great deal easier if you have the time to spare. 

NOTE: Take a 7-10 day lay off after carrying out the cutting routine for 6 weeks straight. Then bulk again for 18 weeks, then diet down again. I have found this to be the ultimate way to make contined progress given your diet and supplements are spot on. Carry out the conditiong routine for 3 weeks then unload by taking 5 days off starting your last workout day, then load again for another 3 weeks works best when dieting down. Six straight weeks is overly traumatic for most recreational lifters. The IRON MAN "HIT" conditioning routine should be used for 12 straight weeks with no unloading phases/lay offs for bodybuilders being transported into a contest. 


  Most bodybuilders use drugs during the pre-contest/conditioning phase that significantly increased the results by allowing (more fat loss) and (less muscle loss or even a slight gain in muscle mass). For examle:http://www.justaskmarc.com/Nutrition_Supplement_Reviews/Weight_Loss/Lean_Fuel_Extreme_by_IronMagLabs. Utilizing a stringent 3 day staggered calorie/carb count along with five days per week of anaerobic/aerobic training for 12 straight weeks is the ultimate plan for serious competitors. 



The 5 day a week "Cutting Phase" consist of doing *"SINGLE POWER DROP SETS" and "DOUBLE POWER DROP SETS" * (both are low rep drop sets). *Alternate between Single Drop Sets and Double Drop sets every 3 weeks. "Whether Bulking or Cutting a change needs to be made every 3 weeks"!!! * I have found this to be the very best "HIT" method for getting those striations to pop out. It allows for the use of heavy weights inorder to gain muscle size/strength, shorter rest periods to provide a nice pump to the muscles, and just the right amount of volume to provide a shock to the bodies musculature as a whole. I have learned that volume training with heavy weight and low reps (4-8 reps) while utilizing (DROP SETS) is the "very best" way to reach that next level of development before reverting back to the main stay-"low volume". The 4-8 rep range allows you to use heavier weights, which helps to maintain your strength levels and harden up those muscles by stimulating (ALL FIBER TYPES) without producing "too much" of a pumping effect. 

Editors Note: Heres what consist of doing A (SINGLE POWER DROP SET). Begin the selected exercise with a 4-8 rep max to failure then drop the weight by 10-15% or so with each drop. A 1 minute rest period should be taken between each set within the drop set series. Repeat with the lighter weight for the first drop for 4-8 reps to failure and wait 3 minutes before doing your next SINGLE DROP SET. A total of 8-16 reps should be performed within each series-(1 set of single power drop sets). 2 exercises per body part utilizing "6" single power drop sets are to be used (ONLY ONCE A WEEK) for each body part, but as few as "4" single drop sets per body part can be used with great success. 3 sets per each exercise is optimal.

Editors Note: Heres what consist of doing a (DOUBLE POWER DROP SET) . Begin the selected exercises with a 4-6 rep max to failure, then drop the weight by about 10 to 20 percent or so with each drop. A 30 second rest period should be taken between each set within the drop set series. Repeat with the lighter weight for the first drop set for 4-6 more reps to failure, and wait 3 minute before finishing off with a second drop set (last set of that series) for 4 to 6 more reps to failure. Wait a total of 3 minutes before repeating another series of (DOUBLE POWER DROP SETS). A total of 12-18 reps should be performed within each series-(1 set) of double power drop sets. After working an individual muscle group you'll definitely understand how this works and you'll love how hard and pumped up your muscles feel after doing several sets. If your body-fat is low enough, your veins should look like they're going to explode. (Two Basic Exercises) can be used in the 5 day a week "Bulking Routine," as opposed to (One Basic and One Isolation), but isolation exercises are reco
mmended during this period if your joints can handle them.  



The IRON MAN "HIT" conditioning routine consist of a five day anaerobic split with 20-30 minutes of aerobics/HIT aerobics to be performed on each of the workout days. The intensity level should be between 70-80% of your VO2max when using standard cardio. Only those with time restraints or an ectomorphic somatotype should consider skipping on the aerobics. Weekends are off periods!!! 

*Editors Note: After using standard aerobics for 3 weeks your body will be ready to burn nearly 100% more fat by utilizing "INTERVAL AEROBIC/ANAEROBIC TRAINING". Anaerobic training is twice as effective at burning body-fat in comparison to standard aerobics. Find your maximum heart rate ( 220 minus your age). For e.g.; 220-30 years of age = 190 heart rate. Do (2 minutes) of "HIGH" anaerobic training alternated with "LOW" intensity aerobic training-(50% of maximum heart rate) until you recuperate enough to go almost all out once again for another 2 minutes.* 

Heres a sample routine of how the 5 day (The IRON MAN "HIT") cutting routine when using Double Power Drop Sets. Remember to put in the exercises that work best for your particular body. Do 2 power drop sets for a basic movement and 2 power drop sets with an isolation exercise if at all possible.



(Day 1)

Chest: Low incline press 2-sets, standing cable crossovers 2-sets.
Abs: machine crunches-2 sets, reverse cable crunches-2 sets ( 6-8 reps to be used with each drop sets instead of 4-6 when training abs)

(Day 2)

Lats: Wide grip pulldowns-2 sets, bent arm pullovers- 2 sets.
Upper back: Rows to the lower belly area 2-sets, rows to the upper belly/lower chest area 2-sets. 
Lower back: Hyperextensions 3 straight sets (12-15) reps to be used with straight sets only. If deadlits are to be used for the lower back instead, keep the reps at (4-8) for 3 straight sets.

(Day 3)

Shoulders: Over head shoulder press-2 sets, one arm at a time cable side laterals-2 sets.. 

Rotators: 3 straight sets of one arm at a time bent lateral raises to be performed with a cable with 10-15 reps or 1 drop sets with 4-6 reps.

Traps: Front of the body barbell shrugs 2-sets, behind body barbell shrugs-2 sets.


(Day 4)

Biceps: Incline dumbell curls 2-sets, one arm at a time spider cable curls 2-sets.
Triceps: Lying tricep extension 2-sets, tricep pushdowns 2 sets. 


(Day 5)

Quads: Squats-2 sets, leg extensions 2 sets.
Hams: Lying leg curl-2 sets, standing one leg at a time hamstring curls-2 sets. 
Calves: Calf raises 2-sets, seated calf raises 2-sets

(Day 6) OFF

(Day 7) OFF


If your going into a "competition" and have other outside commitments, you can get by with working out only three times per week. You will still do 12 straight weeks without a lay off using the 3 days per week IRON MAN "HIT" Bulking Routine. 30 minutes of cardio should be performed 3 days per week on non-training days if you have the time. (Do not train "back" and "legs" together as this will bring about too much fatigue when low on calories). Use "only" the week 4-6 split-( arms/legs one day and chest,shoulders,lats, and traps the next). Recreational lifter should alternate between standard aerobics and HIT aerobics every 3 weeks to prevent adaptation and burn out. Competitors should use HIT aerobics exclusively.


 Avoid training (back and legs) together in one session with the IRON MAN "HIT" 3 day a week "Cutting Routine". Bodybuilders who are not show bound and who are just wanting to get cut should take a 5 day lay off after every 3 weeks of training or a 7-10 day lay off after every 6 weeks. Competitors must do 12 straight weeks without any lay-offs. Recreational trainer will get fantastic results alternating between the 3 day a week and the 5 day a week routine every 3 weeks. *HIT interval aerobics should be used for 3 weeks during the 5 day split. Standard aerobics are to be used for 3 weeks during the 3 day split phase.*The "SLINGSHOT METHOD" does not apply, because your not going after mass/strength. To reiterate, back and legs are never to be trained together when dieting down because it's too fatiguing on an empty tank. 

*Note:*  When applying "ONLY" the 3 day per week routine you will want to utilize the same (ARMS-LEGS)/(UPPER TORSO) split all the way through and rotate 3-4 straight sets with 2 single power drop sets - (3 weeks on 3 weeks off) 

*Note:* If you plan on using "ONLY" the 5 day per week split you'll want to alternate back and forth between (single drop sets) and (double drop sets) every 3 weeks.

*Note:* When alternating the 5 day split with the 3 day split, rotate  (straight sets) with (single drop sets) during your first 3 week rotation and (rest-pause) with (double drop sets) for the second rotation and so forth. 



*NOTE:*The 3 day split is as follows: Arms, abs, and legs on Monday. Chest, shoulders, back and traps on Wednesday. Friday-same as Monday and so on. 

 BODYBUILDERS can achieve Razor Sharp Cuts using "ONLY" Basic Exercises!!! Isolation exercises can be added to the following body parts: chest, shoulders, biceps, triceps, quads, and calves. For e.g.; Triceps = Lying tricep extensions 2 sets (medium-heavy)-3 minutes rest between sets. Pushdowns 2 sets (light)-90 seconds rest between sets.

Heres a 9 week sample of a 3 day per week cutting routine. I added Isolation movements in this example (weeks 1-3): 

Monday: 

              Chest: Inclines press 2 sets-flat flyes 2 sets. 
              Delts: Overhead presses 2 sets-lateral raises 2 sets
              Lat Width: Pulldowns 3 sets
              Lat Thickness: Rows 3 sets
              Traps: 3 sets

Wednesday:

                Biceps: Seated incline dumbell curls 2 sets- cable curls 2 sets
               Triceps: Skull Crushers 2 sets-pushdowns 2 sets
               Calves: Standing calf raises 2 sets-seated calf raises 2 sets  
               Quads: Leg press 2 sets-leg extensions 2 sets
                Hams: Leg curls 3 sets
                Abs: Machine Crucnhes 3 sets.

Friday: Same as monday and so on. 


(Weeks 4-6) your split will remain the same and should consist of 2 sets of Single power drop sets per body part. (Do only 1 straight set for abs, hams, and lower back so more energy can be spent on bigger muscle groups). 



(Weeks 7-9) You'll finish off the 9 week phase using 1 set of (Triple power Drop Sets) per body part with the "same split you used during the single drop set phase". One exercise per body part can used or two exercises as long as you do not exceed 30 seconds between drops. A "Triple Power Drop Set" goes like this; Do a set for 4-6 reps, wait 30 sec and do another set of 4-6 reps, wait 30 sec and do another set of 4-6 reps, wait another second and do a final set of 4-6 reps. (Use only 1 straight set for hams if fatiqued, and always do only 1 straight set for abs-lower back). You do not train to complete failure during this time. You can train only to the point of difficulty stopping 1 rep shy if need be. 

*Note: Take 5 days off every 3 weeks of training. *





*Note:* Training more frequently than 3 days a week when trying to get cut will prescribe the necessity to "CRUISE." Training on a 4 day a week schedule or an EOD split using the same layout as the MWF "Bulking Routine" will also provide excellent results. On a "MT-TF" protocol you will train to (the point of difficulty/non-failure on Mon-Tues) and push to (absolute momentary muscular failure on Thurs-Fri.) When employing the EOD schedule train to failure for 2 days then non-failure the following 2 workouts. It's the exact same scenario as the "Bulking Routines" minus the slingshot method. 


The IRON MAN 2 day a week "Cutting Routine" was designed for bodybuilders with time restraints, hard labor jobs, and or chronic arthritis. It can be used with great success for getting that Rock Hard beach bod. Diet will be the key since aerobics will probably not be used. See 2 day per week Bulking Routine for more details.


----------

